# shaky head



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone on here like fishing the shaky head's? I started fishing them 2 years ago and like them, but wanted to see what you all thought and if anyone had any variations to it that might work.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I jumped on the band wagon of shakey heads last year. I couldnt get a single fish on it for a while and had no confidence in it. I changed brands to buckeye lures spot remover and I have had success. I throw a zoom trick worm or zoom finesse worm. I experment with retreive patterns, different pauses, and different speeds. Once I find the pattern to the fishes liking I keept with it. It has gained a spot on one of my rods, and is currently one of my goto baits.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Isn't that just a round jig head with a long hook. Then you just work the jig along the bottom or however you like to fish them.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I use a 3/0 hook on a 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig head. I use floating baits with it so they stand up off of the bottom.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I like the Trick worms as well...sometimes I wish they made a 4 inch model though. I can't convince myself that an almost 7 inch worm falls into the "finesse" category...but they produce!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive had good results with the spot remover jigs on 6 inch zoom finesse worms. 
worked really well for me in ultra clear water in a quarry when the fish were deep on points. although i did have a tendency to miss quite a few fish, i wish the hooks were bigger while keeping the weight the same


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

anybody aver try the 4 in. culprit finesse worms on them!!! with the triangular tail.... the zoom finesse might be the same thing! just wondering!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The 4" stike king 3x finnesse worms are a great pick. They last a long time, float, and have great action.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> The 4" stike king 3x finnesse worms are a great pick. They last a long time, float, and have great action.


Thats what my brother uses..
I never really got into the strike king worms that much...
Only time I will throw them when using them as topwater!
Those floating worms are deadly in ponds when fished like a popper!


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

shaky head with 4x or 7x strike king finesse worm in green pumpkin is one of my go to baits in the early and late summer. Awesome bait to use! Very boyent bait


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm not real big on the Strike King plastics either soap. Seems like I always end up Texas Riggin' my thumb trying to expose a hook! They're good as far as durability is concerned...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried a little of the shakey head this past year but I wasn't sure I Was using it correctly. I had the football jigheads from BPS and the Strike King 3X finesse worm. What kind of rerieve have those of you that have been sucessful been with this technique been employing?


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I picked it up at the end of last year and have had success . The two things that I do is to "shake it" by leaving slack line so I'm only shaking the bait and not really moving it . The other thing is when I do move it . I try to do so as if I am trying to sneak the bait back to the boat . This lets me fish it slow , slower and even slower .

I have also caught fish using it as a drop shot . Shaky head at the bottom instead of just a weight . Drop shot tied higher to the line . Using the shake and sneak technique on this rig as well .


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That drop shot idea sounds like a winner. I will definately be trying that this year. Thanks for the variation.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

So.....essentially that would be like fishing with two rigs at the same time.....correct??? Am I following that right?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That would be 2 at once correct. I have drop shotted using a jig before as my weight and used a jig as my c-rig weight before but it never crossed my mind to do this that way.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Heyjay, when using the tandum rig as described, did you do it long enough to establish which of the two baits seemed to get the most attention?


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Tredder said:


> Heyjay, when using the tandum rig as described, did you do it long enough to establish which of the two baits seemed to get the most attention?


I did not put enough time using it . I think I first tried it somewhere near the middle of November . I got 6 fish . 3 on the 3 inch finesse worm and 3 on the floating worm that I use on the shaky head . No difference in size . I didn't come up with a pattern , but I cannot wait to put more time using this set-up .

The first day I used it I tried everything except a net with no luck . The shaky head/ drop shot combo was a desperate attempt to get bit . I got 2 that day .


----------

